# Pigeon Special on National Geographic Channel



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

In case anyone did not already see this somewhere else (although personally, I don't really know how they could have such a show since I didn't hear about them interviewing Mr. Squeaks, Spirit, Tooter, Mr. Hooters, Buddy, Toto, Bernadette, etc. etc.)  :


National Geographic is going to have a show on pigeon intelligence on March 16th. 

Brilliant Beasts: Pigeon Genius
Brilliant Beasts will scientifically investigate some of our best-known creatures. We put them under the microscope and test their abilities to the limits. These are creatures we think we know and we come into contact with them frequently, often in bizarre ways. We take these human interaction stories and bust apart how they happened. We deconstruct the abilities of the animals and find out what it was they were trying to do when they met with us instead.

The show will be on at 9 pm EST. Look at 
http://www.ngcasia.com/watch/program_details.aspx?id_program=6193
to find the full schedule.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Thank you so much...this looks really good. I can't wait to see it.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Don't have cable, so will be unable to watch...

Hope someone does a "report."

Thanks for the information, Bill. I'm sure you and Sophie will be watching. Please let us know what Sophie thinks...  

Hugs and Scritches

Shi 
& Squeaks (who says he could sure tell those people a thing or two!)


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

It will be shown in the UK on Tuesday 18th March at 9pm, they haven't got it listed yet so I e-mailed them.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so glad for all the reminders, it helps us all not to forget! Thank you.


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

FYI: According to the NGC website, the special "Pigeon Genius" is now scheduled to air at 10pm EST on Saturday, March 15, 2008. They also have a pigeon video that scrolls through the top of the page (right after the speedboat), but I was unable to get it to play.

http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/channel/index.html


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

nbdyuknow said:


> FYI: According to the NGC website, the special "Pigeon Genius" is now scheduled to air at 10pm EST on Saturday, March 15, 2008. They also have a pigeon video that scrolls through the top of the page (right after the speedboat), but I was unable to get it to play.
> 
> http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/channel/index.html


I couldn't get it to play either. Probably because of all the people watching it.


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

Charis said:


> I couldn't get it to play either. Probably because of all the people watching it.


I have not been able to get it to play either. I also don't get that channel.


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

Becca199212 said:


> It will be shown in the UK on Tuesday 18th March at 9pm, they haven't got it listed yet so I e-mailed them.


Thanks becca, saves me trying to find, looking forward to it.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The video teaser is working now.


----------



## ZeldaCA (Dec 30, 2007)

Floyd says he will wing-slap us silly if we don't let him watch this, so I guess we'll be tuned in!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Yea!  It's on t 7pm and 10pm mst.

Thank you! for the reminder.


----------



## tipper (Feb 4, 2005)

In Tucson its on tonight (3/15/08) at 7pm - DirecTV channel 276. Also on at 10PM and on Monday at 10AM.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

For Becca, Jojo, and other UK members.

Just a note to say that this programme will be aired on our screens on *National Geographic Wild *and not National Geographic.

*Tuesday 18 March at 9.00pm*

I checked the other airing times that it listed but noticed that they have made an error.

According the the website anyway, the listing for 19 March at 12.00am is an error, however the programme will be shown again on *26 March at 10.00am and at 4.00pm.*

Lindi


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

Rooster2312 said:


> For Becca, Jojo, and other UK members.
> 
> Just a note to say that this programme will be aired on our screens on *National Geographic Wild *and not National Geographic.
> 
> ...


Thankyou lindi for update, can't wait to see,


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Thanks Lindi! 
I was just coming to post to tell yous that it wasn't listed in the TV mag. I was convinced it was on tonight and even bought sweets and chocolate to snack on, suppose I'll have to eat them and buy more in for Tuesday!


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Becca199212 said:


> Thanks Lindi!
> I was just coming to post to tell yous that it wasn't listed in the TV mag. I was convinced it was on tonight and even bought sweets and chocolate to snack on, *suppose I'll have to eat them and buy more in for Tuesday!*





Sounds like a good idea to me  !!

Lindi


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

*West coast showing...*

For those who lived on the west coast Pigeon genius comes on 7:00pm and 10:00 pm and at 10:00 am on Monday.


----------



## Fishsean1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Half an Hour till the show!!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I can hardly wait!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I thought the show was interesting, well done, and quite favorable towards our beloved pigeons.

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> I thought the show was interesting, well done, and quite favorable towards our beloved pigeons.
> 
> Terry


It was OK.


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

It was overall pretty good--I think more useful for people who don't really know much about pigeons at all. 

All I can say is that--bowl of "snacking seeds" at the ready--someone watched VERY attentively at our house!


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

*Just saw it.*

Just watched it. I thought it was very well done although they led off with the "flying rats" remark. The thrust of the whole thing was how remarkable and intelligent these birds are and a bunch of scientific stuff to prove it. I wish there had been some attention paid to their benefit to man historically, other than during wartime, and some of the myths dispelled. Guess I can't have it all. 

I'm going to tape it at ten when it reruns.

Margaret


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

nbdyuknow said:


> It was overall pretty good--I think more useful for people who don't really know much about pigeons at all.
> 
> All I can say is that--bowl of "snacking seeds" at the ready--someone watched VERY attentively at our house!


I agree with you. I kept waiting to learn something I didn't know and the smell thing was a new concept. I felt sorry for the birds that didn't find their way home.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Well I am happy that some of you got to see this show I was not as lucky as you all were.I could not find a listing and I surfed all over. Looks like COX cable did not carry it. .GEORGE


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

george simon said:


> Well I am happy that some of you got to see this show I was not as lucky as you all were.I could not find a listing and I surfed all over. Looks like COX cable did not carry it. .GEORGE


Oh George...not after all that?!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I think the value of the show was not for those of us who already know and love pigeons .. the value was for people who may have learned something that made them think/feel favorable about pigeons and for people who were avowed pigeon haters that found out something that opened their hearts and minds at least a little bit.

Even though my long suffering husband knows quite a bit about pigeons from having put up with me and my birds for years, he found the show interesting and informative, and I do believe that just seeing the show kind of shored up what I've been telling him for years. Never hurts to have a big time organization back up what you've been saying  

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

nbdyuknow said:


> It was overall pretty good--I think more useful for people who don't really know much about pigeons at all.
> 
> All I can say is that--bowl of "snacking seeds" at the ready--someone watched VERY attentively at our house!


Well, I'm not surprised, Bill! Just what KIND of seeds were _you_ snacking ON??    

Squeaks and I did not see the show...I don't get cable. Besides, Squeaks tells me what he wants me to know!  

Hugs and Scritche to the lovely Sophie

_Shi & Squeaks_


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> I thought the show was interesting, well done, and quite favorable towards our beloved pigeons.
> 
> Terry


So did I....a lot of information and presented in a way clearly intended to impress people with how bright and intriguing these birds are. I was not familiar with the olfactory theory of navigation and now not sure how much stock I put in the experiment. 100% is a suspect result  

I really thought it did a good job of being overall upbeat and promoting pigeons. I wish there could have been more (as Margaret said) but it was only 1 hour, I could have watched 2. Probably the only 'bad' thing in there was revealing how fast they can multiply!  

My taper did not cooperate or I'd offer you a recording, George.


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

I havent seen it yet, recorded it on DVR and going to watch it today, although i did see something on pigeons where they tested the navigation by doing different experiments on them. For example, one time they moved their loft half a mile away, and saw how long it took them to find it. They also "numbed" their nostrils/ceres with some kind of shot, and tested how long it took them to get home, and some other stuff, i forget. But they figured out that the sense of smell, landmarks, and some even thought earths magnetic forces have some effect on pigeons finding a way home. I forget what program it was, it was over a year ago, and they showed some lady with her pigeon loft, which i thought was pretty cool, but i would NEVER let someone experiment with my birds like that! That is, IF i had a loft full o' pigeons!  
But i wouldnt let them experiment with my pets, just COULDNT do it! What if they messed up their sense of smell for good somehow and they didnt make it home? Makes me wonder why someione would let them do that to their pigeons?  
Let you all know what i think of the show tonight!


----------



## dreads0518 (Mar 16, 2008)

TAWhatley said:


> I think the value of the show was not for those of us who already know and love pigeons .. the value was for people who may have learned something that made them think/feel favorable about pigeons and for people who were avowed pigeon haters that found out something that opened their hearts and minds at least a little bit.
> 
> Terry


This is my first post here.... I agree with the aboved post.
I had pigeons as a kid
Last nights NG show led me to this fourm today.......


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, I thought the show was absolutely marvelous. Gives non-pigeon folks a chance to see how wonderful they are.

Dreads, welcome! Hope you'll stay with us and share your pigeon stories.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

dreads0518 said:


> This is my first post here.... I agree with the aboved post.
> I had pigeons as a kid
> Last nights NG show led me to this fourm today.......


Wow how cool that the program revived your interest and led you here.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I thought it was pretty favorable also, and would help those uneducated become more knowledgable as well as get a more positive perspective about pigeons. I myself just enjoyed all the birds.

Sure there was a few negative expirments done by one scientist, and I did learn there is another negative nickname out there for pigeons, "sewer eagles" but that was by far nothing compared to all the positive information given.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Charis said:


> I agree with you. I kept waiting to learn something I didn't know and the smell thing was a new concept. I felt sorry for the birds that didn't find their way home.


Same here! Maybe it was an injection, rather than surgery, so would wear off? Still...not with MY birds, you don't!!!!!

I enjoyed the segment with Dr Colin Walker at the pigeon show, especially the Modena wing-wacking him. 

It seemed like they used the same adorable young bird in many of the studio scenes (white background, variety of props). In one of the later scenes, he looks directly into the camera. That bird has Hollywood written all over him!


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

TerriB said:


> so would wear off?
> 
> I enjoyed the segment with Dr Colin Walker at the pigeon show


No they actually took out the part of the brain that has the magnet receptor in it. They also did nasal surgery do disable smelling. These birds had a hard time living after both of the types of operations; I heard they had to cull all of the birds.

On Mr. Walker, the second I saw him I knew I had seen him before. Here http://youtube.com/watch?v=fUvwIjMEEHs


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for the (unfortunately sad) information, Matt.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

*Pigeon Special on National Geographic*

Maybe I missed the thread but did any of you guys see the special last night?! I thought it was fabulous. Lots of great scientific facts on the birds with great videography. They talked with Dr. Collin Walker from Australia which for me was neat because I swear by his book and have e-mailed back and forth a few times with him.

All in all a refreshingly positive depiction of our little friends.

Dan


----------



## goulian (May 15, 2007)

Matt D. said:


> No they actually took out the part of the brain that has the magnet receptor in it. They also did nasal surgery do disable smelling. These birds had a hard time living after both of the types of operations; I heard they had to cull all of the birds.
> 
> On Mr. Walker, the second I saw him I knew I had seen him before. Here http://youtube.com/watch?v=fUvwIjMEEHs



Well, I for one do not believe that a company who would make a movie which shows the positive side of pigeons would end up culling some of the birds they used in the movie. Seems counterproductive to me. So, tell me, where did you get the information about the birds being culled, and how reliable is your source?


Take care.

Mike


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

They didn't cull them. I heard about the Italian university doing this study a few (4?) months ago at a combine meeting. The italian University culled them not national geo. I doubt they had any knowledge of this, if it happened. I heard this from one of the biggest mouths I know. He was right about the experiment; don't know about the culling.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

learning said:


> Maybe I missed the thread but did any of you guys see the special last night?! I thought it was fabulous. Lots of great scientific facts on the birds with great videography. They talked with Dr. Collin Walker from Australia which for me was neat because I swear by his book and have e-mailed back and forth a few times with him.
> 
> All in all a refreshingly positive depiction of our little friends.
> 
> Dan


Hi Dan .. just merged your post/thread in with the one that was already going.  

Terry


----------



## goulian (May 15, 2007)

Matt D. said:


> They didn't cull them. I heard about the Italian university doing this study a few (4?) months ago at a combine meeting. The italian University culled them not national geo. I doubt they had any knowledge of this, if it happened. I heard this from one of the biggest mouths I know. He was right about the experiment; don't know about the culling.


Well, I suppose I should have realized that. Still, what a shame.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

It is a shame, esp. when they could have numbed them, but that would not be as reliable I suppose. I don't like to think of them being 'used' for research...well it is widely done, I know.


----------



## ZeldaCA (Dec 30, 2007)

That makes me very sad to hear, but I am not surprised. Sometimes even the most benign-looking animal research features killing and then studying the animals in question, post-mortem. Makes me ask if it's really necessary research sometimes.

But all in all, I also liked the special. Floyd did too. There are some things he can DEFINITELY see on television screens, and flying birds is one of them. The show held his rapt attention for most of the hour. And he did become quite alert when the pigeons would make that "dominance coo" they sometimes do. He looked quite ready to defend himself against the competition on TV.


----------

